# I tangle with TWO creek MONSTERS! (ohio river trib)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I went to Racine and realized very quickly when the water is around 21' its pretty much not fishable. I didn't want to waste my drive though so I went looking around for a feeder creek because I always have success when big rivers are up. Feeder creeks hands down are the go-to spots when the conditions are like this. The predatory fish move up small creeks and streams and put on the FEED BAGS! Check out my latest report in a small creek and watch how these beasts put my gear to the test!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great video! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> Great video! Thanks for sharing


Yea I just wish I was able to fish the Ohio River. I ended up having a great day though!


----------



## Muskie04 (May 15, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Great video! Thanks for sharing


I love your videos. Greatly appreciate you sharing with us. Thanks


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Muskie04 said:


> I love your videos. Greatly appreciate you sharing with us. Thanks


thank you! Ill keep them coming as long as the fish are biting!


----------

